# Pratt Burnerd Collet Chuck



## Kennlindeman (May 3, 2016)

I acquired a PC-15 collet chuch which needs some TLC. Does anybody have a manual/catologue for this chuck. ANy help will be welcome


----------



## old_dave (May 5, 2016)

Any chance you mis-spoke/mis-typed and meant the Pratt Burnerd KC-15 collet chuck? See here: http://www.prattburnerd.com/pdf files/PBA Catalog-Web Site.pdf (scroll down to page 76). The "KC" is key operated. There was also an LC-15 that was lever operated, it has been discontinued. Both used Pratt Burnerd Multi Size collets up to a maximum capacity of 1 1/2 inches, hence the "15" for 1.5 inches.
David


----------



## Kennlindeman (May 5, 2016)

Hi David
Thanks for the feedback. First there is no spelling mistake, it is a PC-15 as it is air operated. It has been disassembled and I fear there may be some parts missing. It does however use the same collets as KC and LC version


----------



## old_dave (May 5, 2016)

Yes, of course, "PC" = "Power Chuck". Hadn't realized Pratt Burnerd made these too to use their Multi Size collets. Makes sense. Out of curiosity I Googled "PC-15 and found this, which you may very well have come across already: http://www.workholding.com/prattpower6.htm
David


----------



## Kennlindeman (May 6, 2016)

Thanks for that link, it the best sketch I have been able to get hold of so far. I tried to enlarge it but its very bleary. I have send Work holding a mail requesting a better copy. Here's hoping


----------

